# Cell cast acrylic online?



## gmrpnk21 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey guys! I am finally starting to get into making lids for my terrariums and I can't find cell cast acrylic locally. Does anyone know the best place to buy it online?


----------



## ANDROGOD (Feb 21, 2012)

I know this thread is kinda old but try this place: www.delviesplastics.com and they can custom cut just about anything with a nice polished edge.


----------



## evilebe (Mar 11, 2012)

nice site. i've been on there about an hour now. i love this stuff.


----------



## grayzone (Mar 11, 2012)

also, try www.tapplastics.com


----------

